# John Deere TRS 24



## smarx

Hey folks, have inherited a TRS 24 and I'm trying to find a good source for owner's manual, repair manual and parts. I've really been unsuccessful so far. First thing I am looking for is the scraper bar as it leaves about a 1/2" of snow behind all of the time. 

I've seen reference to these models being made by Murray. Does anyone know the Murray model number so I can look it up by that?

Thanks for any help!!

What kind of maintenance should this blower see? It sat in a climate controlled garage for 4 years before being put into service last year in SE Michigan. Know we have the electric starter cable somewhere but can't find it. Started easily with the recoil starter other than the rope does not go all the way back in. About a foot or so sticks out so I hook it over the fuel tank cap. 

Plan on doing an engine oil change this year. Would do spark plug, fuel filter and air filter but no idea what to buy. That's why I am hoping someone can point me in the direction of a parts list or company that has parts for these.

Thank you!


----------



## nwcove

welcome to the forum !
as far as the engine parts go, just look up the model #from the engine. belts can be purchased at most auto parts places, just take the old one(s) with you and make sure to get belts made for ope. other consumable parts may be a bit harder to find.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog

:welcome: to SBF smarx

John Deere isn't like a lot of the other manufacturers. If you want a manual you're likely going to have to find it on Amazon or Ebay and pay for it. Since it is a "TRS" it's not made by JD but made for JD. The actual manufacturer might have an on line PDF manual that covers almost all of it. Off hand I can't remember if they are Murray, MTD or ???

The most helpful site for finding part numbers and schematics for me is - - > John Deere - Parts Catalog

I'll use that site to find the part number and then shop around to see if that part number crosses over to something I can get without going through the dealer. I have two JD riders and two JD blowers so I'm always trying to stay away from dealer prices. Having said that it never hurts to call your local dealer to get availability and price as some times they have a good price or it's something you need right then and price doesn't matter. :sad2:
You can take that part number and use Searspartsdirect, partstree, ereplacementparts, jackssmallengines, Amazon, Ebay, ... Don't forget the local big box stores or hardware stores depending on what it is you're looking for.

.


----------



## smarx

Thanks guys for the responses. 

I've found the part number for the scraper blade (M110540) and am having virtually no luck finding replacements.

I have seen how to adjust the skids using a piece of cardboard and did that. Didn't take before pictures so I have no idea how much it changed if any. I believe it changed some but will take some time to find out.

Also noticed that the blade has slots in it so I may PB Blaster them and slide them down and re-adjust the skids. 

Also took some measurements of the blade so now I need time to use the above sites I've been using to find a replacement. I get the sellability of brand name residential snowblowers and such but man is it a pain to find spare parts. Just had to replace an upper drive shaft on a Toro (Homelite built) 2 cycle string trimmer that you can than put other attachments on...The repair took substantially less time than finding parts!


----------



## sscotsman

Kiss4aFrog said:


> The actual manufacturer might have an on line PDF manual that covers almost all of it. Off hand I can't remember if they are Murray, MTD or ???



Definitely Murray.
TRS and TRX models made by Murray for JD from 1991 to 2001.


Scot


----------



## JLawrence08648

Scrapper blade - Look up part number for a Murray for the same width as yours. You can also bring the blade to a welder to add some metal to it. I have a welder so I do it myself.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog

Best to use wood like a paint stirrer stick or something that doesn't compress. With cardboard there is a chance if it's off to begin with it will apply more weight to one side and crush the cardboard more on that side so you're adjusting it and it's getting better by you're still not level.

You can try filling out a request here for someone who might have one on a shelf somewhere: https://supply.parts/request/create

You might need to buy a piece of steel and drill holes or as mentioned above get one for a similar width machine and hope it lines up. A machine shop could make one easily.

.


----------

